# 2600 Ford Tractor lift Problem



## jackson04 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a 1978 Ford 2600 tractor diesel. My problem is when I start the tractor the lift kit will go all the way up and will not go back down, even when I move the levers. After the tractor sit awhile it will leak off a couple inches, but when u start the motor it will go back up. Need help ASAP with this problem. 

thanks
jj


----------



## Casemechanic (Jun 12, 2013)

We're is your draft control lever ( the inner most lever ) positioned, all the way up will set the three point linkage to the upper most position.so it goes up but won't come down. The draft control lever actually sets the maximum depth into the soil when cultivating. If you only want your plough to dig 4 inches into the ground you set the plough into the ground say 5 inches then as you are ploughing forward lift your draft control lever until the linkage arms just lift slightly and the plough depth will not fall below this height even in float. So when you are not ploughing leave the draft control in the lowest position so your linkage will travel all the way up and down. 
Draft sets maximum depth.
Float sets the speed of rise and fall under the implements own weight.
Up and Down self expanitary.


----------

